# Need to ask a Hamster question?



## CrazyCanuck (Jan 29, 2013)

I just rescued a little black Syrian hamster and I am trying to get her use to me. I am bringing her out everynight and playing with her she comes out and runs all over me and such but when and how should I start picking her up? Would love to hear some advice on that.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Take something like a few Rice Krispies,Cornflakes, or raisins to her each evening, so she learns that when you appear you bring something nice and tasty. If you do this at roughly the same time each night she should quickly learn to come out to you. Once she's learnt, you can drop the treats, but I still take mine some a few times, as then they dont know if they'll get something or ot and come out to see. I also give mine a little bit of plain yogurt fed of my fingers so they learn to associate you with really nice things, though don't do this with a biter as the smell of food might make them bite thinking you are food.

If you have a cage with side access you can encourage her to climb out, as its not as startling to be approached from the side as it is from above. Birds of prey would grab her from above so she may well panic and bite if you pick her up like this, whereas from the side its a lot less intimidating. You can pick her up by either scooping her with two hands as if you were picking up a pile of rice, or put your hand around her lift her out and place her on your other hand.

You can let her run about on your sleeves, or on the sofa, a small hamster proofed corner of the room, a large cardboard box, or the bath for taming purposes. All of these will keep up her contained yet still able to be slightly distant with you whilst she gains confidence. If she's nervous about being caught the bath is best as she won't be able to give you the slip and escape from it! You could also buy a Playpen, but unless its a puppy/rabbit one don't bother, as the one they make for hamsters is useless as Syrians can just climb out of it. A cheap alternative is to get some cortex sheets and fix them together with paperclips to make a pen that folds away in seconds. You can also make her hamster stairs, whilst your holding her just keep putting one hand in front of the other so she runs through them like a set of stairs, this a firm favourite with mine and they will do it for ages. 

You can start picking her up as soon as you want. If she's shying away, just offer some treats, try to hold onto it so she can't grab and run, to build her confidence around you. Keep picking her up for a few seconds then putting her back down so she knows she's going to be released. With new hamsters I do this a lot, maybe 10 times in a row or more depending on how tame they already are. Don't wake her up and don't pull her out of her bed to play, or you will end up with a broken tempered irritable hamster who will do her best to avoid the person who keeps breaking her sleep. If she doesn't want to come out leave her be, not all mine want to be picked up each night, if they don't appear I leave them as its obvious they want to be left in peace. A bit like you wanting some alone time now and then. 

Good luck with her


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the advice It will help alot!! Thanks I have been bringing her some Cheerios and letting her take them from my hand I also have been putting her in the my bathtub every night and letting her run around too but have yet to try scooping her up yet as when I try to do it she runs a bit so I back off she will run on me when I put my legs out in the bath tub so she is not totally shy I have been doing this every night just about yes there have been a couple of nights where she did not want to come out which is fine as long as I try and do this every night with her I thinks she will get use to me and know that I am a positive thing to come to I know hamsters are much shyer then rats as I have had rats too.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds like your progressing fine with her, so I wouldn't worry. Keep it up and you should have a lovely tame hammy before too long. It depends totally on their character and how their treated, but I don't find hamsters are usually shy, so with gentle handling and some time/patience there is no reason why she shouldn't overcome any shyness she has. I've had rats as well and can honestly say my six hamsters are far friendlier, handleable and people loving than three out of my four rats were. The rats scratched, didn't like being picked up, held or being caught and wouldn't come near me when loose. The hammies on the other hand love being picked up and cuddled, come to me, and my breeder Syrian will curl up on the sofa with me whilst I watch tv for an hour or more each night.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jan 29, 2013)

Thats cool I haven't had too many problems with either or my other hamster was far more skitish then this one I think she will come around tonight however I went up at the same time and she was still sound asleep so I left her alone and will go up and check on her later. I had some cheerios and yogurt drops and she came right over to me and came out and took the food items from me no problems so hopefully before long she will come right out on my hand and she didn't seem to try to bite hard on my fingers even with the food smell just more interested in licking them but I kind of put the cage door between my hand and her just to see what she would do when I had my hand there and she seemed to try to lick my hand not bite it so heres hoping lol.


----------



## Issyx (Feb 8, 2013)

I got a new hamster last week and I am trying this 

Leave him/her alone for a few days so they get used to their surroundings
Then when their awake fill their food bowl up and make sure they see you do it 
Next day... Put your hand slowly in the cage and keep still so they can sniff you 
When he gets used to you more try and stroke the his back make sure you don't shock them or he may bite 
When they get used to this try and put a piece of food in you hand and see if they will come get it make sure the food is something different from normal everyday food do this for a while 
Then slowly your hamster will trust you more so try putting your hand flat in their cage and see if they climb on when you first hold them dont take your hand out of the cage because they might be scared and jump off
If they don't come on your hand carry on stroke and feeding him till he will 

This worked with my hamsters I have had before so good luck


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for that advice I will definately use that!! I am finding that the treats work and I have been slowly getting her to come to me as well she has been getting out on my hand to get the treat and not running away which is a good sign so I will also use what you have told me it will help as well thanks!!


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jan 29, 2013)

Hamster update Ebony is doing really well now coming out on my hand and she is even letting me pet her now which is soo cool I just love her to bits and she even crawls around on my arms and will even sniff my hair and lick my hands she is soo cute!!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm glad she has tamed up for you


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes she has for the most part there are times where she doesn't want to come out which is fine I don't push her I let her come out when she wants too so that seems to work good for both her and myself lol!!


----------



## Issyx (Feb 8, 2013)

Well done and good luck with ur hamster


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks so much I am sure things will work out beautifully!!


----------

